# Best UV light for bearded dragon?



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello people!

I was just wondering which UV strips would be best for a bearded dragon? I use reptiglow 10.0 36" strip but are there any better ones for BDs? 
Or is that bulb ok? If there is a better one then please post link (from e-bay please as i always get from there) because he had no calcium for the first year of his life (he was a rescue but the previous owner had him afew months but it was forced apon her so i do not blame her) so i don't know if he needs a more powerful one. He has no signs of MBD or anything like that and has been to the vets but i do worry. 

Thanks for the help..x


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

I pretty sure lots of people reccomend Acadia 12%


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

I have some that were not given any kind ov lighting but a basking spot and there like dwarfs lool but all good now.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

dark desires said:


> I have some that were not given any kind ov lighting but a basking spot and there like dwarfs lool but all good now.


How does this answer the OPs question? :lol2:


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

it dont i just like to butt in :whistling2:


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

well i give mine ntrobol calcium every scnd day and use a reptiglow 5.0 that fits the lenth ov the viv and seems good for me 
There we go i gave a answer :lol2:


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

dark desires said:


> well i give mine ntrobol calcium every scnd day and use a *reptiglow 5.0* that fits the lenth ov the viv and seems good for me
> There we go i gave a answer :lol2:


Beardies require a minimum UVB of 10% :2thumb:


----------



## Tracymuk66 (Mar 13, 2009)

At least a UV 10 covering as much of the VIV as possible and no more than 12" away from the dragon. Oh and dont forget the basking spot as well just in case


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

dark desires said:


> well i give mine ntrobol calcium every scnd day and use a reptiglow 5.0 that fits the lenth ov the viv and seems good for me
> There we go i gave a answer :lol2:


You use a 5% uv for a beardie? They need at least a 10.


----------



## 1ntense (Jun 11, 2009)

the best uv light for your dragon is a mega ray, either metal halide or a mercury vapour light, check out my thread on the same page as yours and do a search, theres a really good thread about them called 'little uv experiment' or something along those lines by a guy called jim thats also posted in my thread on page 1 of the lizard forum.

Also check out this site for more info on them..

Welcome To ReptileUV - Mega-Ray® UVB lamps for reptile lighting worldwide

Danny


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

Juzza12 said:


> You use a 5% uv for a beardie? They need at least a 10.


 Its what the reptile dealer told me to use as he said a 10.0 would burn! 
cnt put it 12" away due to them climbing.
But do have a ten laying in a spare if they are needed.: victory:


----------



## cuillan (Jun 24, 2009)

dark desires said:


> Its what the reptile dealer told me to use as he said a 10.0 would burn!


 
I'm rescuing a beardie tomorrow. Dont know how bad it is being kept just know what the owner has told me. One thing she says is that she puts a cream on its head to stop the uv from burning it. Sounds a similar thing to what you've been told. This is totally false beardies are desert lizards so naturally in the wild are soaking in loads of uv rays, they are made for this and need it.

I wonder how many other people are being told this?


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Heya!

Sorry I wasn't online earlier! I didn't ignore you!!

I use the arcadia 12% in all my vivs! How is the little fella?

Anna.


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

Cool think i will just use advice from here as always getting told one thing from another in shops.
Glad i have spares!
CREAM!!! as in sun block:gasp:


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/177301-your-bearded-dragon-its-habitat.html
After reading this yesterday was thinking bout changing set up
but will deffo now.Cheers for the advice peeps even though its not my post:lol2:


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey anna its ok i knew you were away i was just checking ^_^ Sherberts fine now, im getting another fecial done tomorrow or sunday..whenever he poos :L I have 65 quid in his bank for him now so i do have spare money 

Congrats Dark =3 you do need a 10.0 power for a BD i never heard about cream D= thats just plain stupid and no offense dark, but UV burning a BD *laughs* they live under the sun =3 im not being mean btw D=

Ok thanks guys can anyone please send a link to the arcadia from ebay please just in case i cant find one. I prefer it to be 15 quid as thats how much the ones i got before were D=

Thanks!!

P.S im not meant to get them until november *laughs* and is there any way of telling if the bulb is emitting UV apart from that 250 quid thingy (btw i dont have a pound sign on my keyboard so i have to say quid)


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Acadia D3+ Reptile Lamp (12% UVB) 15W (18"" tube) on eBay (end time 22-Aug-09 17:02:39 BST)


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Melonhelmet said:


> Acadia D3+ Reptile Lamp (12% UVB) 15W (18"" tube) on eBay (end time 22-Aug-09 17:02:39 BST)


 
Thankyou!! I will order nearer the time..AKA in like septemper as my mum may not let me until nearer the time and im not old enough to order online as i have no card:whip:

But yea i will get that bulb now ^_^ Thanks alot guys this will really help!

Oh but will 18" be long enough? I forgot to say his viv is 4' long


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

XxkakashixX said:


> Thankyou!! I will order nearer the time..AKA in like septemper as my mum may not let me until nearer the time and im not old enough to order online as i have no card:whip:
> 
> But yea i will get that bulb now ^_^ Thanks alot guys this will really help!
> 
> Oh but will 18" be long enough? I forgot to say his viv is 4' long


Umm..... Oopss.


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Should i get the 36" long one :L


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Juzza12 said:


> You use a 5% uv for a beardie? They need at least a 10.


years ago the best you could get was a 5 and they survived then 

i use a 10% for mine and it runs the length of the viv and be within 12 inches x


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

ITS OK I KNOW YA NOT BEING MEAN:lol2:
Critisism is good sometimes it helps learn
But ya would think ya could trust a dealer and sooooo many people rely on them for info!!!:whip:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

XxkakashixX said:


> Should i get the 36" long one :L


you need 48" long x


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

sazzle said:


> you need 48" long x


 
I was thinking that but then i had to add the two adapters from the starter on the end so it wont fit in the viv if you know what i mean..x


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

i put mine on a angle as only way it wil fit unless i make 2 holes and use the adaptoprs on the out side.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

dark desires said:


> Its what the reptile dealer told me to use as he said a 10.0 would burn!
> cnt put it 12" away due to them climbing.
> But do have a ten laying in a spare if they are needed.: victory:


Sorry didn't mean for it to seem like i was having a go. Yeah you think you can trust dealers and shops but there are often threads on here where they've given crap advice or sold the wrong equipment. The 5% are marketed for rainforest species. Kakaisha i have a 36" in my beardie viv and i use the arcadia 12, my beardie livened up a lot when i changed to this from the repti glo.


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh thats good! He had been quite lathargic but the vet couldn't find what was wrong with him. I think cucumber was the culprit but he is still recovering. I was going to book him in next week but ill try this bulb, hes fine when hes out the viv and he eats like a horse. Ill get a fecial done then leave him until i get results. If nothing comes back (this'll be his third fecial!) then ill get the bulb this month! And if that fails then ill take him back in now i know it was cucumber.


How long does it take them to purk up more from when you change bulbs? A week? 2 weeks??? ect...


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

its all depending on your bd hun... some pick up quicker than others x


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh? Ok well i dont believe it is urgent as he runs around fine when i take him out the viv and some mornings he still wakes me up scratching. That usually after he has a good poo :L Then he stinks my room out until i wake up (eww they are soo bad) and he eats loads and chases his crickets happily so i believe the vet can wait like 2 weeks or so?


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah they give some shit advice!!!
He actualy kinda refused selling me the 10 and gave me a load of crap how he has his in the shop and how great they are.
But thinking about it they looked like they were more in a jungle than desert :lol2:.
Any way thanks for all your help and atleast i know were to come for more advice :2thumb:
Im off to the land of nod to see if this beauty sleep thing realy works :notworthy:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

just see how he gets on over the next few days  you should start to see some sort of improvement  x


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Awww thanks ^_^


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Get the 12%, longest possible to fit the viv atleast 12" away.
The scratching might be due to a shed and that could be why he's seeming a little lethargic.

I reckon I could know you tbh, whereabouts are you in Bris?

cheers.


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

Bradley stoke you? Im 15 also, how old are you??


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Try 888 repltiles...just gor mine...ok on $.

Soerry to br vague-unusually rather drunk, domy know how im evben keying this in!!!:lol2:

Dave.


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

:L congrats o drunk typer


----------



## joe1504 (May 20, 2009)

Arcaidia 12%, it lasts upto 9 - 12 moths before you have to change


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh well maybe not then lol!
I'm 16 and from the bishopsworth area, in town most of the time though:blush:

If your looking for the 12% tube I get mine from www.livefoods.co.uk


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

just outta intrest and noseyness hows the bd you were rescuing today with the sun cream!!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

I have been keeping Bds for years and a 10% bulb has always been ok. Arcadia 12% are said to be good and apparently last a bit longer.
The megarays are super though a bit pricey.


----------



## cuillan (Jun 24, 2009)

dark desires said:


> just outta intrest and noseyness hows the bd you were rescuing today with the sun cream!!


We picked him up today, he weighs 567 grams but is very wrinkly might give him a bath incase he's dehydrated, he wont drink from a bowl, definatly need to get him eating veg, and change some things in his tank. like uvb only 5.0 and miles away from him.

Hes lively and friendly enough though. Still don't know what the sun cream is.

Thanks for asking


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

567g....seems a nice biggish fella! Good luck.: victory:

And sorry about my drunken post (dont normally drink, tis why!!).:bash:

Dave.


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

cuillan said:


> We picked him up today, he weighs 567 grams but is very wrinkly might give him a bath incase he's dehydrated, he wont drink from a bowl, definatly need to get him eating veg, and change some things in his tank. like uvb only 5.0 and miles away from him.
> 
> Hes lively and friendly enough though. Still don't know what the sun cream is.
> 
> Thanks for asking


 Well hope he is ok and gets his veg in him.
I pit the 10.0 in and mine seem even more active and playful than norm cheers.
Probs wrinkle cream since hes wrinkly lol.


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

We now use Acadia 12% they really bring out the colours in the Dragons and they last a lot longer


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Modern Dinosaurs said:


> We now use Acadia 12% they really bring out the colours in the Dragons and they last a lot longer


 I agree.

567? that's pretty big mines standing at not quite 400 and yes IS an adult although an overweight dragon ISN'T good so :no1:


----------



## cuillan (Jun 24, 2009)

Yep 567 seemed heavy to me but he hardly eats anything and the wrinkles is severe dehydration going to give him a bath. See how he does.

Loved the drunk post was rofl (not good for a pregnant woman lol) :lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

cuillan said:


> Yep 567 seemed heavy to me but he hardly eats anything and the wrinkles is severe dehydration going to give him a bath. See how he does.
> 
> Loved the drunk post was rofl (not good for a pregnant woman lol) :lol2:


Was listening to rock at the time also, LOUD. Really bad head next day!!!

Dave.


----------



## cuillan (Jun 24, 2009)

sam gamgee said:


> Was listening to rock at the time also, LOUD. Really bad head next day!!!


Aww bless


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

cuillan said:


> Aww bless


Thank you! Never get any pity from oh!!!!:flrt:

Dave.


----------

